# West GA Quad/Douglasville, GA Century



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone ridden it in the past?


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

never heard of it.

is it coming up any time soon? i'm trying to find more centuries to do...starting to have trouble finding them. (within decent driving distance of chattanooga, that is.)


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

It was last weekend.....I rode it and it wasnt fun. 

Poor turnout, congested route and not so great rest stops. I probably wont ride it next year. 

Im definitely doing the Beautiful Backcountry Century in Cartersville and the 6 Gap in Dahlonega next year though. Those were a blast!

I believe there is a Hincapie Gran Fondo coming up.....kinda pricey though.


----------

